

World subway paths at scale (Flowing Data) - robdoherty2
http://flowingdata.com/2012/01/13/world-subway-paths-at-scale/

======
jarek
The usual note about the definition of a "subway" applies. Having all of BART
classified as "subway" but not RER makes the term meaningless.

Also, the maps were created in 2004 and so are out of date for a number of
cities (Montreal and Vancouver, off the top of my head).

